# walking sticks and canes I have done with danish oil



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

this just some of the walking sticks I have done.. in danish oil!


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Here are some better photos





  








CIMG3996




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3995




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3994




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3993




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3992




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3991




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3990




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3989




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3988




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3987




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3986




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3985




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3984




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3983




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3982




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3981




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3980




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3979




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3978




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3977




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3976




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014











  








CIMG3975




__
miketryban


__
Oct 17, 2014


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I use a mix of equal portions of spar varnish, linseed oil and mineral spirits. It's very similar to Danish oil. It has the appearance and ease of application of oil, but the protection of spar varnish.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good job on the sticks.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

They all look well done to me. Walked far with any of them? Which felt best to you hand at the end of the trey?


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

gdenby said:


> They all look well done to me. Walked far with any of them? Which felt best to you hand at the end of the trey?


Yes I have walked far with the maple, it felt nice in my hand, cause it has a good grip diameter on it that's what makes feel good...


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice variety there and noticed some without "tips." Do you make some without using tips?


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

yaxley said:


> Nice variety there and noticed some without "tips." Do you make some without using tips?


No I always put rubber tips on them, just sometimes I like people to see the whole stick without the rubber tip on it..


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nothing like the natural look! It always works for me. Good job!


----------

